# Claddagh in Olive Wood



## MikeD (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been playing with the laser, and have been getting a little better at it. I think this is a nice combination. I always liked turning olive wood, and now I like engraving it as well.


----------



## stevers (Feb 11, 2008)

That is awesome. Do you plan on doing it for others?
Nice job!!


----------



## ahoiberg (Feb 11, 2008)

great work, that looks really classy!


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 11, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## karlkuehn (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, that's neat! Does it smell good when lasered?


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 12, 2008)

Wow, I like it. Nice work.


----------



## avbill (Feb 12, 2008)

uniquely done!  Will capture a   part of the market


bill daniels


----------



## Ligget (Feb 12, 2008)

Fantastic work![:0][]


----------



## simomatra (Feb 12, 2008)

Well done look great[]


----------



## R2 (Feb 12, 2008)

Fabulous work!![^]


----------



## MikeD (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
  Steve(Stevers)I have only been doing my own pens so far. The type of wood has everything to do with the look of a deep engraving. I engrave prior to assembly, so if I screw up, I don't worry too much about it. Other people's pens would add an extra level of tension. I guess I could be talked into it, if it were the right type of wood.
  Karl, with the exhaust, you don't smell much, unlike the rest of the pen making process.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 12, 2008)

Now that looks great top marks.[]


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2 (Feb 12, 2008)

What make and model laser do you use, Mike?  That's a great result.


----------



## MikeD (Feb 12, 2008)

Proud Poppa, I use a 45 watt Epilog Helix.


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 12, 2008)

Great work, really like it.


----------



## Tanner (Feb 12, 2008)

Awesome looking pen!  Really nice laser work.


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 12, 2008)

Very nice Mike! I think it turned out excellent.
Once you have it mastered I think you will be very busy...

Awesome looking pen by the way!

By the way I went to your website, nice looking site.
Someone will snatch that pen up quick!


----------



## MikeD (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks Joe.
I just got back from the post office. That pen is on its way to CA. Someone bought it overnite.


----------



## Radman (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm assuming you have a rotary tool in your Helix to engrave that?  I looked at one for my Epilog and couldn't believe what they go for.

Nice job!
[8D]


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 12, 2008)

That's fantastic, especially this time of year!


----------



## MikeD (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks guys
Radman - Yes, I forgot to mention that when I gave the Laser info. I used a rotary tool, and just like you, I couldn't believe what they cost either, but then.........


----------



## jhs494 (Feb 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeD_
> 
> Thanks Joe.
> I just got back from the post office. That pen is on its way to CA. Someone bought it overnite.



I am not surprised. That was a very nice pen at an excellent price.


Keep up the great work and Thank You for sharing it with us.


----------



## CaptG (Feb 12, 2008)

First class all the way.  Nice job.


----------



## wjskip (Feb 12, 2008)

very well done!!


----------



## LEAP (Feb 13, 2008)

VEry nice!


----------



## stevers (Feb 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MikeD_
> 
> Thanks guys.
> Steve(Stevers)I have only been doing my own pens so far. The type of wood has everything to do with the look of a deep engraving. I engrave prior to assembly, so if I screw up, I don't worry too much about it. Other people's pens would add an extra level of tension. I guess I could be talked into it, if it were the right type of wood.
> Karl, with the exhaust, you don't smell much, unlike the rest of the pen making process.



I have no call for it, but you never know. Let a few folks know about it and it could take off. Keep us a breast of your experience progress. Like someone said, there could be money to be made with that. 
Beautiful work, nice job.


----------



## gwilki (Feb 15, 2008)

Outstanding instruments, Mike.


----------



## Celt40 (Feb 15, 2008)

That has the "WOOOW" factor []real nice looking works well on this wood.
Are the machines expensive?.


----------



## smitty (Feb 15, 2008)

That is some nice work.  AWSOME

Smitty


----------

